
PrimeGrid: And Numberphile strikes again - sohkamyung
https://www.primegrid.com/forum_thread.php?id=7295
======
sohkamyung
The Numberphile video in question can be viewed at [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQDvEJFdY1U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQDvEJFdY1U)

